# Lump/bump at spay site



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

I just had Bella spayed April 30th and I am noticing a lump at her spay site when she rolls over and shows me her belly. Is this scar tissue? Or something from the inside sutures? I'm calling the vet tomorrow to question it. I actually just noticed it and she seems fine. She moves so darn fast all the time that it's hard to examine her and get her to stay still because she wants to play. Bella is also my first female dog but I have had plenty of female cats spayed and never noticed any lumps at the site. Thanks for any help


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

That's pretty typical with a recent spay. There are sutures under there that still have to dissolve and I've also found that the more active a dog is the more it tends to be a little swollen. Unless you see red inflamed skin, or what looks like infection it really isn't anything to be concerned about. It'll go away on it's own.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, that happened with Rubys spay site too. It went away on its own. Like Donna said, sutures under the skin start to dissolve.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! I took a pic and forgot to add it when I made the thread! So even after a month plus it can be that way?? Her surgery was 4/30.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

ShanniBella said:


> Thanks guys! I took a pic and forgot to add it when I made the thread! So even after a month plus it can be that way?? Her surgery was 4/30.


Yeah, sometimes it takes a long time to go away.


----------

